# GAM1NG PC @70k



## Sarath (May 15, 2011)

*[COMPLETED] GAMING PC: @70k(95k finally)*

*BIG THANKS TO
Extreme Gamer	
topgear
vickybat	
Joker	
tkin	
ico	
game-freak	
Cilus	
Piyush
d3p5kor	
mukherjee	
Tenida	
nilgtx260	
Demon Lord	
Who	
Skud	
asingh	

for their contribution in getting this build together*

PICS can be found in post #127 _*CLICK HERE*_

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0167.jpg

After 2 months. New set up (after arrival of Razer Arctosa keyboard):
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Gaming%20Monster/DSC_0233.jpg

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all, finally my parents agreed to buy a new PC and i would appreciate your help in getting my config in place: 
>I thought i knew something about PCs but for the past month i have spent close to 20 hours reading about each component. So any advice is greatly appreciated as i am unable to decide for myself.

1. Purpose of the computer? 
A: *GAMING *

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: *Yes*

3. MAX budget?
A: *70k* [60k for core system] (forget the rest) 

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: YES BUT NOT MUCH

5. OS A: *Win 7* Home Premium *OK?*

6. HDD A: *1TB*

7. Monitor A:* Decided Dell U2311H @15k*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *4 *  Changed to 2

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: *Assembler* I can assemble everything except the CPU on the mobo and installing an OS. Do u suggest i assemble it myself (for the first time)?

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *ASAP*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *2-3years*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *Monitor, KB, Mouse, UPS decided already. No speakers.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *BANGALORE & online is fine*

14.*ADDITIONAL POINTS: (edit- 16/5)
~Pls no RAID array suggestions or SSDs.
~No plans for 3D
~Pls keep core system below 60k or 55k better
~No SLI or Crossfire*


THIS IS WHAT I GOT WITH REAL WORLD PRICES (With poor bargaining skills)



NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE & MODEL	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR	INTEL CORE i5 2500k	
*10395*

2	MOTHERBOARD	ASUS P8P67 PRO	
*12600*

3	RAM	G-SKILL RIPJAWS F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	
*2625*

4	GRAPHIC CARD	SAPPHIRE HD6970 2GB	
*21000*

5	HDD	SEAGATE 1TB 7200.12 RPM	
*2625*

6	DVD WRITTER	SAMSUNG 22X SATA DVD	
*945*

7	PSU	COSAIR GS700	
*6300*

8	CASE	NZXT TEMPEST EVO	
*6300*

9	MONITOR	DELL ULTRASHARP U2311H	
*14323*

10	MOUSE	RAZER IMPERATOR	
*3150*

11	KEYBOARD	RAZER ARCTOSA	
*2158*

12	MOUSE PAD	STEELSERIES QCK	
*800*

13	UPS	APC 1.1KV	
*4500*

14	OS	MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7	 Pending

*TOTAL*
*87722*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BOUGHT FROM:*

Online Shopping - Buy Mobile Phones, Cameras, Laptops @ Lowest Price - Letsbuy.com
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
Binary World (Indiranagar)
Golchha (S.P.Road)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PICS COMING SOON


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 15, 2011)

*Re: `GAM1NG PC @70k*

You dont need to separate options.Get the best possible in your budget and OC that system.

my suggestion would be(core,with approximate prices):

Core i5 2500k @Rs. 11000
Asus P8p67 PRO @Rs.13000
G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @Rs.3500 (Add another for dual channel RAM and more space + performance if you want to)
MSI HD6970 Lightning @Rs.22000 (top of the line.Add another for crossfireX if you want more performance but much more cost  )
Corsair GS700 PSU @Rs.5500
Cooler Master HAF-912 Advanced @Rs.5000
Seagate Barracuda ST2000DL003 2TB SATA III HDD @Rs.5500
Corsair H70 CPU Cooler @Rs.6000
Sony AD-7260S-ZR SATA II ODD @Rs.1200

total = Rs.72700

If you are using a desktop right now that has SATA II or higher HDD and DVD ODD with enough Storage for your needs then you can shave off some money by reusing them.Thats what I have done on my new setup,no regret whatsoever.

I will be honest with you,the logitech G500 mouse at Rs.3500 is much better than the Razer imperator.Most people who buy Razer fall for marketing strategy.I know a few people across the world who will agree with me that Razer has worse build quality than logitech.A G110 keyboard for Rs.3500 (MRP 4500) is a better buy than arctosa.
I have had 2 G5s,a G700 and a G500 at home and I can say that the G500 kicks some serious butt.
Not saying all their products are bad tho,their deathadder was great in its time.

I hope you have decided on a 1.1kVA or higher UPS because you chose a 700W PSU.

You can switch your GFX card to a GTX 570 if you want.
Take a look at this review:
HIS Radeon HD 6970 2 GB Review - Page 7/33 | techPowerUp
Check out the game performances of the 6970 and the GTX 570 and decide for yourself which card you want.If GTX 570 it is then get the Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
For your setup,either will be good enough for most games.

The GTX 570 has physx and 3DVision (needs 120hz monitor + nvidia glasses).For surround gaming you need 2 or more.
The HD 6970 has eyefinity and 3rd party 3D (single card can do it,although performance will be hit in 3D and eyefinity).

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2011)

*Re: `GAM1NG PC @70k*

i would stick to seasonic 2ii 620w or corsair tx650v2. Corsair GS series is good, but it is not a top class product.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 15, 2011)

*Re: `GAM1NG PC @70k*

Proc-i7 2600k@16500
Mobo-Asus p8P67 pro@13000
Ram-2x2 gb kingston 1333GHz@2600
GPU-Sapphire HD 6970@21000 
HDD-2x1TB WD caviar black raid 0@9000
OD-LG DVD RW@950 CABINET-CM 912 Advanced@5500
PSU-Corsair ps 850W@7600
Total 75k approx

u can make it to 70k by opting 2x1TBSeagate Barracuda 7200rpm
1TB:5500 rs


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 15, 2011)

*Re: `GAM1NG PC @70k*

I will agree with Joker that the TX series is better.

*but* he wants this to last *only 2 years* so the GS700 is a better option.However dont get a PSU below 700W *especially* if you buy either card I listed.


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2011)

*Re: `GAM1NG PC @70k*



Extreme Gamer said:


> *but* he wants this to last *only 2 years* so the GS700 is a better option.However dont get a PSU below 700W *especially* if you buy either card I listed.


this doesnt make GS700 a better option. i would compare GS series models to a vx/tx series model 50w below it. corsair gs series is slightly overrated and uses non-japanese capacitors.

seasonic s12ii 620w or corsair tx650w (v2) is the way to go. plenty for the config u mentioned including hd 6970.


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

So for the PSU i should get either of these?
~SEASONIC S122II 620
~CORSAIR TX650 Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 650W Power Supply | Corsair TX650W Power Supply

By 2 years i dont mean i will kill it after that. I hope it'll serve well for many years as the total cost is coming up to a very high price.

I would rather pay for more quality.


Pls suggest some more CPU-MOBO combos 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How about this PSU from seasonic? Seasonic 750W SS-750JS Power Supply

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edited and updated the main post to clear suggestions about Raid, SSD and 3D apart from showing my desperation


----------



## Joker (May 16, 2011)

no dont go for seasonic ss-750js.

see if you can find seasonic s12d 750w.

here it is:

seasonic s12ii 620w for 5.5k
corsair tx650 (v2) for 5.7k
seasonic s12d 750w for 6.3k

if u want a modular PSU...then

corsair hx620 for 6.3k
corsair hx650 for 6.6k


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Theitdepot - Seasonic 620W PowerSupply (S12II-620)  Out of stock  

Will have to search more. If you can, pls provide links to any online sellers.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

Sarath your best bet is to get a corsair TX750 V2 @ 7.5k or seasonic s12d 750w for 6.3k.

btw the GS700 has a 3 year warranty and the TX750 has 5 year warranty.

never skimp on PSU.get at least 700W.

I went all out and got AX-1200W PSU for my GTX 580 SLI setup

If you get the best PSU for your needs on the market,Get the Corsair AX-750 or HX-750.They have 80+ Gold rating with a 7 years performance warranty.I think it costs ~ 9k


----------



## game-freak (May 16, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 12000
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL | 2500
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 Lightning 2GB|22000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
|
* Total*
|64800


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 16, 2011)

^^ I agree on the that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

add the H70 cooler and then its only slightly cheaper than my design,but a good choice 
However I suggest you get 2TB HDD

Extreme OC to 4.5Ghz+ CPU and 1.1Ghz core GPU will need all the power they can get.


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

I wont be OCing. Sorry for all the confusion but i dont want to go throught the hassle. I cant devote so much time to tinker with the PC. 

Please suggest a non k proc and a good mobo for a HD6970/GTX 570 equivalent.

Will get the UPS and monitor today hopefully.


----------



## game-freak (May 16, 2011)

if u are not going to overclock then u can consider the following config



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500 | 10000
*Motherboard*
| Intel DH67BL | 5500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL | 2500
*Graphic Card*
| MSI GTX 580 Lightning |30000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
|
* Total*
|65300
The graphic card i have suggested is the single most powerfull card till date get it and u dont have 2 worry for the next 2-3 years


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you pls suggest a good motherboard to go with:

i5 2500
and a comparable i7 (model?)



game-freak said:


> if u are not going to overclock then u can consider the following config


^^^are you refering to your signature?


----------



## game-freak (May 16, 2011)

sorry for late reply and i wasnt refering to the config in my signature was editing the above post check it out now the graphic card is the fastest till date


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

@sarath
go for gamefreak's 2nd config
and since you wont add another gfx card or do OCing, then there is no need of 700W+ PSU

as joker already mentioned
seasonic s12ii 620w for 5.5k
corsair tx650 (v2) for 5.7k
are enough


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

I dont think i will be able to spend so much on a gfx card. I was initially pondering over getting it for 15k and then decided to go up to 20k. Now thats the ceiling. Pls suggest accordingly and I suppose that beckons changes in the PSU also now.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

you have two choices in 20k

HD 6970
GTX 570

both are good performers


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Can you also give me a few options in mobo for i5 2500 as all might not be available locally.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

Sarath,no offense but get the 2500k.Who knows,you may change your mind later?

and dont look at expense like that.if for the same amount of money you can get better GPU,go for it because it will be a lot better than 6970 at 1080p.

Stick to gamefreak's first design and change the GPU to theGTX 580 lightning edition.

i say get the 2500k because it comes with a better heatsink than the non-k model,and will cool the CPU better giving it longer lifetime.For 1k more its totally worth it.


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

So you are suggesting getting 2500k then. But then that,ll need betters ram also right for of and s z68 mono. I really cant get the gtx580 its way too expensive. My parents look into what I buy and my dads got a hell lot of software professionals under him who'll be quick to notice the extravagant expense. I also have a ps3 so this wont be my sole gaming machine. (getting this pc only for fps games and dota)

Okay so I get a 2500k ,hd6970, gskill ram,...a z68 mobo. 

Ignore typos as im typing from my phone.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

Z68 Express Roundup: Three Motherboards Do Battle Around $200 : Overclocking, Quick Sync, And SSD Caching


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

Software "professionals" are idiots when it comes to hardware.All they want to do is please your dad.

Dont take that sentence in the wrong meaning.I am referring to they people who assemble PCs and not actual software developers 

Armed with facts you can show your dad that you are spending the same amount.

Do you think I got my setup with my own money?I am too young to earn (possibly about your age) and I did a lot of research for my first setup.This current PC (second setup for myself,4th in the family),which costs a lot more than double your budget was gotten because I promised my father I would be nice to it and make it last 5 years.
Promise your Dad you will make it last for three years.With overclocking you actually can-4.8Ghz is possible on H70.It wont take very long to OC.We can discuss via PM on this.

Arm yourself with facts.Tell your dad you are polarising (a bit) on one part,because you are still within budget.Before he gets the list "scrutinized" tell him everything truthfully.
If you can make him understand that you are getting best value within budget,and not exceeding it then you should be golden.Make him understand to look at whole product.not just one or 2 parts.
its like deciding a car is best because it has highest fuel efficiency.Handlin,transmission,acceleration,shock absorption be damned.

In a Sandy Bridge setup 1600Mhz RAM is fine.Get 8GB and you will never be disappointed.The ones I chose have best value.Z68 is good option.It has SSD caching,should you choose to add one later.However P67 is no slouch.SSD caching is unnecessary IMHO.Install OS on SSD for better performance really.Cost atm cannot be justified. When an 80GB performance MLC with latest sandforce controller will cost Rs.4500 then it will be worth it.


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Those software guys pawned my last attempt at a gaming lappy. I have this bare bone HP dv6 thanks to them. So yeah. But he'll only refer to them if the price is too high.

Plus none of the budget or limitations have been put by my dad. Its all me. I have decided not to spend exorbitantly and get just the essentials. And 20k for a HD6970 for me was a lot more than mere essentials. I was looking at GTX560 Ti before that but i decided to upgrade it to 20k. I dont want to go any higher. I am happy if the system lets me play games at high res for 2years and med after that. 

So i have fixed HD 6970.

Althought at your insistence and convincing skills  extreme gamer i have decided to take the jump and go for a k series proc.

Thanks everyone for suggestions


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

you are welcome.

promising build but I still stand by the GTX 580.After all I own 2 

like i said before,dont give your dad a parts and price list.tell him everything.get all the data you can.try to make him understand that you have done hefty research before deciding.give him statistics,benchmarks.AND ask him for a budget and get back to us man.tell him he does not need _software pros_ to tell him about _hardware_ needs.i bet those retards are his buisiness accountants with tally/ace or something 

and its _pwned_ which stands for _professionally owned_ lol and not *pawned*.

edit:whatever you do,do not LIE to him.


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

well i definitely cant tell him its a gaming rig. Its getting difficult to convince him. he wants to take all the parts himself.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Searched for Binary world in Indiranagar. Didnt find it and was pretty much closed. Anyone bought from them?

Asked at compshop in brigade for dell monitor but unavailable again.

How is Intel DP67BG for mobo?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

not a bad board but the p67 pro is much better.

Your parents are just like mine.Try to get a budget from him.
It took me a long time to convince my parents.Even had to work out a friggin compromise formula through negotiation.

and why cant you tell him it will be a gaming rig?


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

How about this?
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 (rev. 1.0)

Coming to cases: Considering the HD6970 is 274mm long> max space for gfx for cases are:
*NZXT*
Lexa S 28cms
Tempest Evo 33cms
Hades dunno?


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

Minor changes from game-freak's original config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| Asus P8P67 PRO | 12000
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL | 2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 Lightning 2GB|22000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Corsair TX650v2 | 5700
*Case*
| NZXT Tempest Evo | 5700
|
* Total*
|62500
*1) Why a K series processor?*
Difference of price isn't much. It is worth going for a K series processor.

*2) Why Asus P8P67 Pro? Should I wait for Z68 motherboards?*
Quality motherboard with a lot of features. A quality processor should have a quality motherboard. Waiting for a Z68 motherboard is entirely your decision. 

*3) Regarding graphic card*
Prefer HD 6970 2GB over GTX 570 reference models. GTX 570 reference models have problems with VRM. Performance/price ratio of both the cards is same.

*4) Should I get GTX 580?*
It is you who knows your requirements perfectly. If you feel you need more graphic horsepower, then get GTX 580. Otherwise HD 6970 2GB is enough.

*5) Which power supply should I get?*
If you are getting HD 6970 2GB, then a decent 650w power supply from Corsair and Seasonic is more than sufficient. (Seasonic S12II 620w and Corsair TX650v2)
If you want to get GTX 580, then get Seasonic S12D 750w or Corsair TX750v2.

Corsair GS series gets a NO from me. It is not their top-line product.

*5) okay...I have decided upon HD 6970 2GB. Should I spend extra and get a 650w modular power supply?*
If you ask me, modular power supplies save a lot of hassle. You can consider Corsair HX series. Joker has mentioned many PSU models for you to choose from.

*6) What about the cabinet?*
My suggestion would be NZXT Tempest Evo over CM HAF 922 - NZXT - Tempest EVO Product Detail
Both perform exactly the same though. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

looks good(gigabyte is my brand of choice,then MSI then ASUS for mobo|MSI then Zotac and Palit rank 2nd and 3rd is asus).

however you need to know the price.But in my humble opinion the P67-UD5 (i think it was in 12-15k range) will be a more rock solid(i.e. stable on OC) mobo.SSD caching will be useless for you because SSDs will go way out of your budget and you have chosen it for gaming,which means the integrated graphics of sandy bridge will be unused anyway,not to mention your choice does not have a display output


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

I would like to say thanks to:
*Extreme Gamer
Joker
Demon Lord
game-freak
nilgtx260
Piyush
ico*
for helping me out with getting my rig right.



SL NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR CORE i5 2500k	INTEL	11000
2	MOTHERBOARD P9P67 PRO	ASUS	12000
3	RAM F3-1066CL9S4GBRL	G-SKILL RIPJAWS	5250
4	GRAPHIC CARD  HD6970 2GB/HD 6970 LIGHTING	SAPPHIRE/MSI	21000
5	HDD 1TB 7200.12 RPM	SEAGATE 	2730
6	DVD WRITTER 22X SATA DVD	LG	945
7	PSU SeaSonic S12II 620	SEASONIC	6000
8	CASE LEXA S/TEMPEST EVO/ HADES	NZXT	~6000
9	MOUSE IMPERATOR	RAZER	3150
10	KEYBOARD ARCTOSA	RAZER	2415
11	UPS 1.1KV	APC	4725
12	DELL ULTRASHARP U2311H	DELL	14324
13	WINDOWS 7	MICROSOFT	5650

	TOTAL		95189


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

Wow.Your dad will agree to this?

nice man!

Very promising build and I look forward to you completing it.

Also:

1)make sure the parts are assembled at your house.
2)Keep all the boxes (you should for (a)more resale value (b)warranty purposes)
3)sit beside the builder and try to get an understanding of how to build it.if you will build it yourself, do some research first.

I look forward to seeing the finished setup and some pic+benchies


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

I am getting everything in a phased manner so my parents dont get overly suspicious. They dont know the budget yet but given proper reasons it shouldnt really freak them out.

Will get the monitor next. Have to catch hold of some techie guy to assemble my rig. I would obviously stare at every nut fixed. I have seen many videos and articles about assembling but i do not want to take a risk.

I would assemble a net top for downloading purposes if i ever have to.

And thanks extreme gamer for your enthusiasm. I am sure you are aware you changed my initial decision to not go for a k series proc.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

^^ Get a z68 mobo instead of p67 mate. You get to use *quicksync* using lucid logix. It actually has all the benefits of a p67 and h67 combined. Don't forget ssd caching.
*
p67 makes no point now with the advent of z68*.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

i read about quick sync but got lost in all the details. Is it for rendering videos like converting and stuff?

Can you let me know in brief: what is it, Its application, whether it can be used despite dedicated gfx?

Also can you suggest me a good z68 mobo?


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

Quick sync basically uses the GPGPU(General Processing GPU) concept along with Intel's own optimization. There are certain software (mainly multimedia related like Video encodes) which can take advantage of the immense processing power of the GPU to accelerate the process. These kind of software can take advantage of both nVidia and AMD/ATI video cards.

But in Intel Sandy bridge processors as the IGP is integrated inside the CPU die, using Intel's quick sync technology it can offload the task to the integrated GPU in such a way that the CPU+IGP combine processing power provides high performance boost in those kind of applications.

It has been observed in a lot of reviews that if GPU accelerated software runs on Sandy Bridge CPUs by using IGP, it provides better performance than a Sandy Bridge + High power dedicated Graphics card.

However, quick-sync  was initially only supported in H67 chipset based mobos if a dedicated graphics card is not installed and in P67 mobos it is not all supported as plugging a Sandy Bridge processor into it actually disables the integrated IGP.

Z68 will support best of the both world....it can still use Intel's quicksync even if a dedicated card is plugged, by using Lucid Logic sofware.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

hmmm....thanks for the info Cilius. I think its wise for me to get a z68 mobo then. I was reading in the other threads that it isnt out yet. Not that i am in a hurry but i hope its not a few months in the coming.

Are there any boards available in India now?


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2011)

Get These :

Core i5 2500K 10.5K
*Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @	10.2K
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.5k
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.7K
Samsung DVD RW Drive @ 0.9k
CM HAF 912 Avdanced @ 5.5k
MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II @ 27K
Corsair Tx650 @ ~5.5k

Total : 64.8k 

BTW, for mobo if you can get this :
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO - price should be around ~11k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

SSD caching FYI can put serious stress on SSDs.

Using MLCs with SSD caching is a no-no because they can get worn out quicker than in normal use.Intel's larson Creek SLC 20GB is built for this purpose and will be coming out soon.

And what is better?SSD running your OS or it caching bits of your Data?

It will give upto 40% boost in load times and running it directly off your SSD will be a lot faster than that.
Tell me,will you even use an SSD?

As for quicksync,you need supported software to make use of it.Only Cyberlink Media Espresso 6 and Arcsoft's media Converter 9 currently support it.
These are both paid software btw,and will you be using either?
Dont say things like P67 is useless now.Sure Z68 is better if you can utilize what it has.FYI AMD cards,although slower, do better quality transcode than Quicksync.

And change your PSU to corsair TX-650,and case to HAF 922.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *SSD caching FYI can put serious stress on SSDs.*
> 
> Using MLCs with SSD caching is a no-no because they can get worn out quicker than in normal use.Intel's larson Creek SLC 20GB is built for this purpose and will be coming out soon.
> 
> ...



Please justify the statement in bold? 

P67 is indeed useless with the advent of z68. You can even overclock partially unlocked cpu's like the non k sandybridge processors marginally with the z68. 

Using mlc ssd's won't result in wear and tear dear but lesser write performance as the cpu writes on both ssd and hdd simultaneously. Slc based ssd's have significantly higher write performance of around 105 mb/s as opposed to 45mb/s of the mlc's. A higher capacity slc based ssd can have the primary os as well as perform caching in the remainder space by intel's software. But slc based ssd's are expensive and have more price/gb.


----------



## Joker (May 18, 2011)

it is more like this.

quicksync (very fast and very good quality) > ati/amd stream (slow but good quality) >> nvidia cuda (slow and bad quality)

source: anandtech sandy bridge review.



Spoiler



quicksync: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/quicksync.png
ati: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/6870.png
cuda: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/gtx460.png





Spoiler



quicksync: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/darkknight/quicksync.png
ati: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/darkknight/6870.png
cuda: *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/darkknight/gtx460.png


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

> As for quicksync,you need supported software to make use of it.Only Cyberlink Media Espresso 6 and Arcsoft's media Converter 9 currently support it.



How many times I have to tell you that quicksync is supported by tons of applications which support GPU acceleration. All the below mentioned software support Intel Quicksync:
     Arcsoft MediaConverter*
     Arcsoft MediaImpression*
     Badaboom Media Converter*
     Corel Digital Studio*
     CyberLink MediaEspresso*
     CyberLink PowerDirector*
     MainConcept*
     Movavi Video Converter*
     Roxio Creator*

But the thing is Lucid Logic Virtue right now supports only the two mentioned software and with the others the switching between IGP and dedicated GPU will not work. If no dedicated GPU is plugged then all the software I've mentioned will take advantage of Quicksync.

Now the Lucid Logic virtue is only couple of months old and within next couple of months the number of supported software will be increased in large extent.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

Joker said:


> it is more like this.
> 
> quicksync (very fast and very good quality) > ati/amd stream (slow but good quality) >> nvidia cuda (slow and bad quality)
> 
> ...



Thanks joker. This will make sure that the statement in bold is not justified.

*@ cilus*

Thanks for the info buddy. This will make z68 look even sweeter than p67. The latter truly does not make any sense now.


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

With Z68 boards are on the horizon and available in less than 11K with multi GPU support and all the other features, there is simply no point in going for a P67 mobo.


> Tell me,will you even use an SSD?



What the hell is this? Obviously anyone can add a 32 GB/ 40 GB SSD to their system in near future and get almost four time more performance than a standard HDD.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

The justification is that when you cache data,you do read and write operations.the data will be stored on the SSD (a bit similar to how prefetch works), and after some time it will be erased and new data will be stored.i say it will put stress on your SSD because i mean that it will do more read/write operations than your regular usage as an OS/app drive and thus cause it to reach its limit faster.

I do not mean to say to not use SSD caching.Rather Im saying that do it with SLC SSDs and not MLCs which have a far lower MTBF and read/write capacity than SLCs.Which is why I pointed out that Intel's larson Creek 34nm 20GB SLCs are coming out in a couple of months,and they have been especially designed for caching,and will possibly be cheaper too.



> quicksync (very fast and very good quality) > ati/amd stream (slow but good quality) >> nvidia cuda (slow and bad quality)



as far as this is concerned it is more like this(with signs in ranking of speed):

Quicksync (very fast but good quality)>CUDA (fast but poor quality)>ATI stream[or was it firestream?](slow but very good quality)

FYI joker I had gone through that review before posting my statements about quicksync.


> *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/quicksync.jpg
> 
> The image quality story is about the same for AMD’s GPUs and the x86 path, however Quick Sync delivers a noticeably worse quality image. It’s no where near as bad as the GTX 460, but it’s just not as sharp as what you get from the software or ATI Stream codepaths.
> 
> The problem here seems to be that when transcoding from a lower quality source, the tradeoffs NVIDIA makes are amplified. Even Quick Sync isn’t perfect here. I’d say Quick Sync is closer to the pure x86 path than CUDA. Given the tremendous performance advantage I’d say the tradeoff is probably worth it in this case.



Also,Image quality is quite subjective.To be honest I like my pictures to have smoother appearance and colour fidelity can go down I bit,I dont mind.
As far as the software is concerned,I was not aware that other software would support quicksync within the 1.5 months time gap there has been between the article and my statement.So i admit that statement to be void now.


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

I thought i clicked on a wrong thread seeing all the discussion about quick sync and SSD caching.

However i read about both in tomshardware.com 
SSD caching doesnt seem to show many benifits. Even if it does it doesnt justify the cost.
Plus i wont be getting an SSD for a really long time.

And for someone who does a little bit of editing of home videos i think quick sync might help. I may or may not buy a software for the same. I would buy a good 2k video editing software however since we have a huge collection of videos yet to be burned and edited. I think i might have use for it. 

For now i think both Z68 and P67 seem to be similar if you dont care about quick sync and SSD caching. 

Any other benifit of a Z68 over P67? Apart from the Z68=H67+P67 one. 

i am inclined towards getting the Z68 though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

Thats what I said.While the Z68 is definitely better, P67 is not bad.

Also on what basis are you vickybat saying that Z68 allows for more overclocking?

The basic architecture of the chipset has not changed.It is still connected to single BCLK for the whole platform.
Maybe we will see a sturdier chip,but thats about it.More than the chip itself,its the board that gets damaged on BCLK OCing.So i dont see how you can say that better OC will be allowed.You could OC non-k processors in P67 in the same way as in Z68,if thats what you mean by "partially unlocked".It was the H67 where you could not OC at all.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

^^ Yup p67 does allow limited overclocking through 4 bins and an increment of 400mhz. We are not saying p67 is bad but doesn't make any sense now. z68 is the board to go for and this is what p67 should have been right from the start. Quicksync is simply too good to resist and ssd caching is simply an icing in the cake. Performance users will forget p67 in the coming time. 

About ssd caching, using the mlc path, there will be slower write performance because the write operation will be done simultaneously on the ssd and hdd. Slc based ssd's aren't cheap (higher price/gb) but has almost twice the write performance. Its still faster overall.

About wear and tear during write operations, ssd's have no mechanical moving parts inside (just nand flash chips). So it can sustain many write operations. This has never been a drawback in ssd's. Therefore its the perfect candidate for caching purposes and staying close to the cpu.

*@ Sarath
*
Get the z68 eyes closed in the same pricepoint as p67. Apart from ssd caching & quicksync, there are no differences. But those two are really the difference maker.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

In MLCs it has been a draw back.By wear and tear,as I specified before, I meant that it will reach its read/write limit quicker vs standard use.SLCs are more robust.

Did you not see my mention of Larson Creek?these will be more affordable 20GB SLCs in the 34nm node designed especially for SSD caching.

And remember,the P series never had display capabilities in any generation.

The Z68 probably came to put that GPU to use in the performance lineup.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In MLCs it has been a draw back.By wear and tear,as I specified before, I meant that it will reach its read/write limit quicker vs standard use.*SLCs are more robust.
> *
> *Did you not see my mention of Larson Creek?these will be more affordable 20GB SLCs in the 34nm node designed especially for SSD caching.*



We need some justification again on the bold lines. Could you provide some links to back your words?

I have read about larson creek and it has higher price/gb as compared to standard mlc ssd's. A 20gb larson creek was $100 whereas a 80gb mlc was $100. So i guess you understood what i meant by price/gb?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

yes.but at least you can afford it vs higher capacity SLCs which have higher price/gb?

i said more affordable than other SLCs not MLCs per gb.

Simply put SLCs are better and more reliable cells so they have a higher read/write count and MTBF.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_State_Disk#Single-level_cell_.28SLC.29_vs_multi-level_cell_.28MLC.29



> Lower priced drives usually use multi-level cell (MLC) flash memory, which is slower and less reliable than single-level cell (SLC) flash memory.[28][29] This can be mitigated or even reversed by the internal design structure of the SSD, such as interleaving, changes to writing algorithms,[29] and higher over-provisioning (more excess capacity) with which the wear-leveling algorithms can work.[30][31][32]


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

Hmm...okay i will be getting the z68 if such a board is available now.
I think SSDs of any type are just too expensive now. I think its wise to wait for price drops in the coming months (years?).

*vickybat* & *Extreme Gamer* thanks for the clarifications. Its only fair to get something with more features at the same price point. One can never say when it might just be useful.

extreme gamer. I see you have a ultra high end rig; have you got SSDs in your rig?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

nopes.

Im reusing my old HDDs lol 

They are fast enough for me.


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

lol and you are recommending an SSD to me
they are kinda expensive. Its like HDDs all over again.
My first one was 40GB 
now SSDs come in 20and 40GB that we can hope to buy.

I am trying to complete the rig by this saturday. Hope everything goes smoothly.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

This is sweet; finally i have peace; here goes:



SL NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE	MODEL	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR	INTEL	CORE i5 2500k	11000
2	MOTHERBOARD	ASUS	P8Z68-V PRO	12000
3	RAM	G-SKILL RIPJAWS	F3-1066CL9S4GBRL 2pcs	5250
4	GRAPHIC CARD	SAPPHIRE/MSI	HD6970 2GB	21000
5	HDD	SEAGATE	1TB 7200.12 RPM	2730
6	DVD WRITTER	LG	22X SATA DVD	945
7	PSU	SEASONIC	S12II 621	6000
8	CASE	NZXT	TEMPEST EVO/ HADES	6000
9	MOUSE	RAZER	IMPERATOR	3150
10	KEYBOARD	RAZER	ARCTOSA	2200
11	UPS	APC	1.1KV	4725
12	MONITOR	DELL	ULTRASHARP U2311H	14324
13	OS	MICROSOFT	WINDOWS 7	5650

*TOTAL*
*94974*


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

^^ Go for a beefier psu mate since you want to xfire 69702gb in future. Go for a 750w psu from seasonic or corsair.

Have a look at this:

*Seasonic 750W S12D-750 80+ Silver Certification Power Supply @ 6.6k*

Its available at techshop.in.


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

That was what i was going to get initially but since i wont be going for SLI in the future i dont think thats necessary.

I put up the same link from techshop.in sometime back.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2011)

^^ if you are going to use only a single gfx card then get MSi GTX 580 TWin Frozr II but if you want to CF ( in the future ) then HD6970 is the right choice.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

he said his dad will find ~30k on a GPU too expensive.

but get the lightning 6970.

for 6k it is better to get the cooler master HAF 922.


and i was never recommending SSDs.I merely pointed out that more affordable SLCs are coming in price/gb vs currently available SLCs.

btw you can get SSDs as high in capacity as 1024GB.but those are over-the-top expensive SLCs with 3000$ and higher price tags.
MLCs are available upto 512GB.but these are also VERY expensive.


----------



## ico (May 19, 2011)

It's either NZXT Tempest Evo or CM Haf 922 for 6k.

NZXT Hades is a 4.5k cabinet.


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

6k is what i am willing to spend. I didnt know the price of hades so it seems all good till now.





ico said:


> It's either NZXT Tempest Evo or CM Haf 922 for 6k.
> 
> NZXT Hades is a 4.5k cabinet.



Ok i think i will take a 750W seasonic. you never know when you need the extra horse power and also the prices might come down by then for the gfx card.

Am i safe in assuming that the PSU will not be drawing 750W at all times and only what is required by the system.

Eg: A system needing 400W has a 650W and a 750W PSU. Now the power consumption by both will be the same right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

yes.maybe differ by a few watts but more or less the same,especially if they are from same series.

Get the HAF 912 or 922.You will not regret it.

I have HAF X,2x 932 and 912 at home and love each of them.


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

I have no issues with them (HAF) but as i mentioned i am not the only one making the choices. 

I will see whats available and pic one. That is why i have kept the choice of CASES open as it is quite subjective.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 19, 2011)

^^ which thing of HAF is not good?


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

looks. its fine but the russian tank like design doesnt sit well with the decor of my home and the tastes of other member of my house.
Especially after seeing much better looking cases like phantom. and the lexa s which i have ruled out due to cramped interior (for HD6970).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

well you are not going to keep your PC as the main decor in your house are you?

keep your PC private in your room.

you probably wont believe it,the room in which my PC is kept actually has *pink* walls!


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2011)

lol at that but lets put the matter to rest now.

I am surprised i did not ask this until now but will the HD6970 run all games at 1080p resolution with good frame rates?

My first purchase after getting this rig would be Crysis 2


----------



## game-freak (May 20, 2011)

yes HD6970 will run all the games at highest resolution and with good frame rates u can check out the benchmarks CLICK HERE


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

@Sarath: if Gaming is the one & only requirement, then why not a X-Box 360 or PS3. Just a query from your requirement list.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *he said his dad will find ~30k on a GPU too expensive.*
> 
> but get the lightning 6970.
> 
> ...



MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II is 27k and if he mention it to his dad as the world's most fastest single GPU till date his dad may change his mind and let him have this world's fastest gpu


----------



## Sarath (May 20, 2011)

^^^thanks for the link game-freak

[I feel there were many other posts after this. Did they just disappear or get deleted. All i remember was reading a few such posts:

>If gaming is what you want get a Xbox or PS3

>And Another tell your dad that GTX580 is the fastest gfx card tell him its only 27k 

cant remember more.

Oh there they are. This is weird. Either i saw the future or some error on getting new posts.

*@d3p5kor *i already own a PS3. I just want a pc for all the fps and strategy games. 

*@topgear* hmm thats a difficult proposition. If he knows that there is even a gfx card in the system he will get it removed. Telling him stuff like that is like an abortion for my PC.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

oh dont i know that feeling sarath! dont tell him the price of the card.tell him you are getting it in a mobo+cpu+gpu bundle


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

The very reason the PC is getting delayed is coz of how much i play. I am getting this at the pretext of my brothers needs for his CSE course. 

They dont really know which ones the CPU mobo and gfx so yeah as u said thats what i was planning to do. I am getting everything else before that to make sure i pull it off well.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

CSE?as in computer science entrance or what?

whats that?sorry for dumb question.

get the "bundle" first .it will be hard to pull off once your dad knows the price range of the rest of the parts.
any person in your family senior to your dad that you can actually convince?they could ask your dad to agree lol.i know my grandparents can 

make sure its the HAF 912 you get.those things look very good.very neat,clean and right for your setup specs.922 is more tank like so im not recommending it to you.
take my word,you will love th 912.

given your budget,or else i would have recommended lian li cases to you.
elegance at its best.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

CSE=Computer Sciences Engineering according to my limited knowledge.

Its not that difficult. He works elsewhere. I have to go pick the parts myself. So its all good.

I will choose the case at the shop itself. I dont want to go with a fixed mind and then fret at no stock. I will consider the HAF you mentioned.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

Nvidia GTX 580 supports PhysX and CUDA - which is a great boon for developers and tell your dad that it will help a lot in CSE and I'm sure he will let you have one GTX 580 

here where they are used other than in games :

usages of physX

> Autodesk 3ds Max, Autodesk Maya and Autodesk Softimage, computer animation suites
> DarkBASIC Professional (with DarkPHYSICS upgrade), a programming language targeted at game development
> DX Studio, an integrated development environment for creating interactive 3D graphics
> Microsoft Robotics Studio, an environment for robot control and simulation[35]
> Nvidia SuperSonic Sled and Raging Rapids Ride, technology demos
> OGRE (via the NxOgre wrapper), an open source rendering engine
> The Physics Abstraction Layer, a physical simulation API abstraction system (it provides COLLADA and   Scythe Physics Editor support for PhysX)

usages of CUDA

> The Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence (SETI@Home)
> Accelerated rendering of 3D graphics
> Real Time Cloth Simulation OptiTex.com - Real Time Cloth Simulation
> Distributed Calculations, such as predicting the native conformation of proteins
> Medical analysis simulations, for example virtual reality based on CT and MRI scan images.
> Physical simulations, in particular in fluid dynamics.
> Environment statistics
> Accelerated encryption, decryption and compression
> Accelerated interconversion of video file formats

source : 1, 2

For cabinet as I said earlier get CM HAF 912 Advanced ( asia ) model @ 5.5k - nothing beats it at that price point.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

Actually he knows nothing about the gfx and all. As i said if he knows about it he'll most likely refer it to the techies working under him who will be quick to point out the splurge i am making.

Also i have said that 20k is the limit i myself set for the rig. I dont really need something so powerful even if i can. 
I play on my PS3 which has got a 60007000series nvidia gfx. I am not getting into the cell proc part. But see this is a much larger jump from it. 
Plus the game i play most of the time Dota (Warcraft 3 expansion) has mearge requirements.

Thanks for the exhaustive list though. I will see if i can make any last minute stretch in the budget.

Corrected


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

the PS3 has a 7800GS actually.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Actually he knows nothing about the gfx and all. As i said if he knows about it he'll most likely refer it to the techies working under him who will be quick to point out the splurge i am making.
> 
> Also i have said that 20k is the limit i myself set for the rig. I dont really need something so powerful even if i can.
> I play on my PS3 which has got a 60007000series nvidia gfx. I am not getting into the cell proc part. But see this is a much larger jump from it.
> ...



Ok - got your point and if you can stretch the budget it's worth the extra money you pay for it.


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

Guys i want to ask a few final questions as i am most likely to get the parts tomorrow.
Pls answer them. They are very vital for my purchase:

*1. Motherboard for i5 2500k:* *I know a z68 by Asus or Gigabyte is good but if I dont find it then is the Asus P8P67 Pro a good alternative (I know diff btw z68 & P67) Or should I get the z68 online? In which case pls post a link where its available. [PLZ ANSWER MOST IMPORTANT]*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

2.* PSU*: Should i stick to just Seasonic S11D 620W/ Cosair TX650v2 or any more similar alternatives. I am looking at ordering online from techshop.in if i dont find it locally.

3. *RAM*: Are G.skill ripjaws 4GB 1600mhz as good as Cosair vengeance 4GB the mention of which i saw in some other posts? (i dont know much about either) (just in case i dont find gskill)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Minor Ques:

4. UPS: What is auto shutdown feature seen in APC 1KVA @5.5k. Is it useful as i am planning on getting the APC 1.1KVA w/o the software

5.OS: Is Win 7 Home Premium good or should i get Proffessional or Ultimate. I am not sure about the added benifits of the same.

Thanks in advance



Bought the Dell U2311H IPS monitor today for Rs.14323/- from Binary World

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Selection is good, also Z68 by Gigabyte same as P67 as it do not support video output or virtu, asus does but it will launch next month.

Auto shutdown means the computer will shutdown when it detects the battery power becoming low(a cable will be connected between ups and pc usb port), like laptop, useful if you are not around to shut the pc off.

Get Win7 professional, ultimate is just a gimmick.


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

thanks for that i think i need win proffesional atleast for the xp part.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the PS3 has a 7800GS actually.



Nope, the rsx is basically a 6800gs in sli.


----------



## Joker (May 24, 2011)

extreme gamer is correct. RSX is actually a tweaked g70 chip. (nvidia 7800)

In terms of performance it is equal to sli between to nvidia 6800.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

^^ PS3 has NV47 chip and GTX 7800 series is based on it - so which gfx chip PS3 has - go figure 

@ *Sarath* - as your primary need is gaming you can go for P67 mobo if you can't find any z68 mobo.

Corsair vengeance is good and can be bought instead of g-skill.

Stick with Corsair Tx 650 V2 and for windows I've used win vista and *win 7 home premium* and it's enough for gaming


----------



## Joker (May 24, 2011)

Nvidia G70 = NV47 = GeForce 7800: 8 geometry engines | 24 pixel pipes | 302 million transistors


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

^^
You forgot what the CPU of the PS3 is. Extremely optimized machine for gaming. 

@  OP, Get a P67 ..good chipset. Rest is all fine.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

Indeed,if you can avoid it, get a motherboard from a retail store.

RAM I would not mind so much because they are more impact resistant due to small size and heatspreaders "protecting" them.

Corsair vengeance is a good option,but try to get 1.5v kit.

I have heard of 1.65v kits damaging SB mobos.

i could not find G.Skill in Kolkata else I would've gone for RipjawsX instead of Dom GT which I actually ordered from Amazon lol(do the math-16k including AFPro vs 23k here without AFPro).


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

Yes the cell can render objects more like vertex shading. It offloads a lot of gpu based tasks. So the rsx does not have to do everything as far rendering is concerned.

That is the beauty of ps3.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

and so it manages to give more performance at same image quality as XBOX with technically a weaker GPU.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Indeed,if you can avoid it, get a motherboard from a retail store.
> 
> RAM I would not mind so much because they are more impact resistant due to small size and heatspreaders "protecting" them.
> 
> ...


And warranty? Will you get warranty for the doms here?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

yes I will.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> yes I will.


Is that confirmed? Last I heard you can't get rma for products not bought in India and afaik Kaizen do not give rma to such products....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

Well I can do RMA directly.I have contacted tech support once.

I almost did it when I could not reach 2Ghz,turned out my QPI was hating me.


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

Bought everything except the OS. Scavenged my wallet to pay for the UPS in the end.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

so your dad agreed and everything?

Get yourself Win 7 home premium retail for ~5-6k max

install 64-bit copy.


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

Yeah i was about to ask why 64bit?

He did not completely. Got everything through Mom.

Looks like the Win copy will be out of my pocket


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

With 32-bit OS, you can't use 4GB RAM. That's why 64-bit. It's time to move on too. 95% 32-bit applications would work fine with *x86_64* processors like yours.


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

yeah actually at the time of typing this and reading plenty articles by googling i have realised 64bit is the way to go.

Esp the one line: Crysis runs better in 64bit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have got everything except the mouse and keyboard. Damn! Never will order online again.
Now i am stuck with this PC with no mouse no KB and no OS 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

buying el cheapo KB tomorrow for the time being as primeabgb has no stock of silver arctosa. 
And letsbuy totally forgot about my order and shipped it only after mailing them for the 3rd time. 
15th- your order has been confirmed and will be shipped
24th- your order is being shipped! WHAT THE...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

nows your chance to get the G11 man.

its better than arctosa.get the G500 mouse.

edith wait you already ordered sry


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

Here's what I got. Editing my first post to post the same. Will post pics soon. Maybe tomorrow or day after.



NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE & MODEL	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR	INTEL CORE i5 2500k	
*10395*

2	MOTHERBOARD	ASUS P8P67 PRO(oops!)	
*12600*

3	RAM	G-SKILL RIPJAWS F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	
*2625*

4	GRAPHIC CARD	SAPPHIRE HD6970 2GB	
*21000*

5	HDD	SEAGATE 1TB 7200.12 RPM	
*2625*

6	DVD WRITTER	SAMSUNG 22X SATA DVD	
*945*

7	PSU	COSAIR GS700	
*6300*

8	CASE	NZXT TEMPEST EVO	
*6300*

9	MONITOR	DELL ULTRASHARP U2311H	
*14323*

10	MOUSE	RAZER IMPERATOR	
*3150*

11	KEYBOARD	RAZER ARCTOSA	
*2158*

12	MOUSE PAD	STEELSERIES QCK	
*800*

13	UPS	APC 1.1KV	
*4500*

14	OS	MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7	 Pending

*TOTAL*
*87722*


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Congrats. 

but sigh, Corsair GS700. And especially at that price. Should have gone for Corsair TX650v2.

Corsair GS700. Good enough? yes. One of the best? No.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

you must be joking.1066mhz RAM?


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I had no choice. I thought of getting it online but seeing how fast their delivery is (fast=weeks) i wasnt willing to wait for that long.

I searched a bit for the seasonic ones and the tx but they were unavailable. I hope this does the job.

Also was in two minds about the samsung dvdrw but finally gave in as i was too tired to scout more.

WHAT! WAIT I WILL CHECK THE RAM!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

dude get 1600mhz minimum single 4GB stick


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

typo thank god: its F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL so thats 1600mhz  phew!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

yeah you had me going there for a while lol.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

Corsair Gs700 is way to costly, i got it @Rs 4950+vat.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

Okay now that is bad news. Well nothing can be done about it now. I will have to live with it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

hell its just a grand.if he can spend ~85k+ I dont think it will kill him.

Its a great PSU anyway.


----------



## Tenida (May 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> hell its just a grand.if he can spend ~85k+ I dont think it will kill him.
> 
> Its a great PSU anyway.



It's not like that.He is spending hard earned money.I think you can't find anyone in the world who like to give the price higher than the market price.I know that he can't do anything now.But for the future deal he will be alerted about that dealer


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

Asus P8Z68? Where the hell did you get that and at that price? Do you mean P8P67 pro?

Any news about P8Z68 v pro? And nice purchase btw, enjoy with crysis.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Here's what I got. Editing my first post to post the same. Will post pics soon. Maybe tomorrow or day after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats ! you should have got the corsair TX650V2 and it's only ~5.5k.

BTW, can you post some nice Pics now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

> It's not like that.He is spending hard earned money.I think you can't find anyone in the world who like to give the price higher than the market price.I know that he can't do anything now.But for the future deal he will be alerted about that dealer


Ofcourse I know its hard earned money!

But my point was that compared to total cost its only a small amount and now that the deed is done there will be no point in fretting about it 

@topgear:he mentioned in a previous post that he searched for the seasonics and TX series but couldnt find it


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Here's what I got. Editing my first post to post the same. Will post pics soon. Maybe tomorrow or day after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice purchase. Congrats! Please post some pics. And if you can some benchmark results.


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

Please post where did you get the Asus Z68 mobo, I need it bad, the vpro model.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

oh another typo 
Its asus p8p67 pro not a z68. 
Sorry for getting your heartbeat racing.

Golchha said it'll be here (Bangalore) next month


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

God damn luck, nice rig anyway, the mobo price was killer. Enjoy ur rig, when can we see some pics?


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> oh another typo
> Its asus p8p67 pro not a z68.
> Sorry for getting your heartbeat racing.
> 
> Golchha said it'll be here (Bangalore) next month



U should be shot down for being so high flying having bought the new system...and causing so many of us a cardiac arrest(read the GS700 issue) or extreme mental agony(read P8Z68 issue) 

On a serious note....Congos buddy 



tkin said:


> God damn luck, nice rig anyway, the mobo price was killer. Enjoy ur rig, when can we see some pics?



yes...PICS!!!!!


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

Pics will come around mid night. Going out to get a keyboard now. No point waiting for the Artosa from primeabgb (Sir we'll have the silver artosa after 20days. Me:


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Pics will come around mid night. Going out to get a keyboard now. No point waiting for the Artosa from primeabgb (Sir we'll have the silver artosa after 20days. Me:



Yea...their 1/2/3 weeks never seem to end 
Waiting for pics...


----------



## Who (May 25, 2011)

Thread cleaned up.


----------



## Sarath (May 26, 2011)

Finished installing all drivers and set up.

Need to install antivirus: 
Should i get free one? (which AVG/ Avast/ etc)
Take a license for Kapersky from a friend who bought 3licenses instead of one? (paid 1200/3=Rs.400) maybe free too.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PICS ON THE WAY.

Dont know whats cleaned up. The first post i saw after coming was thread cleaned up. Looks like again some discussion was going on here. Sometimes i myself forget this is my thread to build a new PC.
[In fact the discussion about Lucid Pro was so much that I actually reloaded this thread 3 times before realising that i am indeed on the right one]


----------



## d3p (May 26, 2011)

^^ if the OP is done with his purchase & satisfied under his territory, then why not lock the thread.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @topgear:he mentioned in a previous post that he searched for the seasonics and TX series but couldnt find it



Ooooops ! I overlooked that part 

Seeing soo much offtopic discussion I'm closing down this thread. 

@ *Sarath* - when you are ready to post the pictures just PM any mod.


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

PIC PICS PICS

1.Completely cannibalised my Study Table (which is actually a big office table)
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC00078.jpg

2.In Dark
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC00080.jpg

3.18+
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0165.jpg

4
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0166.jpg

5.Twin rotor (doesnt fly)
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0170.jpg

6.Last Pic
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC00079a.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

^^ looks awesome and the beauty of the cabinet is just unexplainable .

BTW, what are those sound cans ?? looks good but black would have a perfect match with your setup


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

lol those are for skype. Some logitech ones i got for 1.2k not great but without speakers they do a fine job.

Looking at some gaming headsets but since I also equally listen to music I think I will get normal cans. Senn H515 maybe.

and yeah thanks


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

@Sarath

Awesome man, simply awesome!!!


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

OMG, nice pics and awesome cabby, looks uber cool, enjoy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2011)

OMG those are some of the worst cable management ive seen!.

is that a standard i5 2500?


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys. Yeah i  know the cable management is bad I cant do much about it. thats a k series proc.

P.S. Mom took away the keyboard. typing this from some weird software on my android phone. but its cool.


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Sarath said:


> *P.S. Mom took away the keyboard.* typing this from some weird software on my android phone. but its cool.




Why??? Were you gaming too much or was just rooted to your PC?


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2011)

Yeah. Crysis 2 and COD. Looks like my PC only wants to game. Its falling apart when doing everything else.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141496-weird-chrome-brower-problem.html#post1408330


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

can you verify via CPU-Z that you havent been cheated? the HSF appears different to me.

*www.anandtech.com/show/4083


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

he was not cheated, that's the cooler that ships with all intel sandys, anand had the sandy non retail package and lacked the cooler, so he used the cooler from 980/990x proccy, i think i saw him mention that in the article.


----------



## mukherjee (May 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> he was not cheated, that's the cooler that ships with all intel sandys, anand had the sandy non retail package and lacked the cooler, so he used the cooler from 980/990x proccy, i think i saw him mention that in the article.



Yeah...thats an open secret for sooo looong...

@sarath  Nice rig u got there bro!


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2011)

You just gave me a heart attack dude. He opened it right in front of me and its a i5 2500k proc and cooler.

This looker cooler. You almost broke my heart.
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/_DSC7051sm.jpg

Also I am having problems with my new 3k imperator. No ones replying on my thread. Help me in this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/141438-new-mouse-problem.html


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

I was not aware of that.

I was aware that k and non k shipped with different coolers.

maybe its only in 2600.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I was not aware of that.
> 
> I was aware that k and non k shipped with different coolers.
> 
> maybe its only in 2600.


No, all sandy including 2600k come with basic cooler, that hsf is for 980x/990x only.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

hmm.

alright.


----------



## Riddick (May 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> PIC PICS PICS
> 
> 1.Completely cannibalised my Study Table (which is actually a big office table)
> *i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC00078.jpg
> ...



VERRY NIce Enjoy GAMING !!!
Sarath , how much did the Win-7 HP cost???


----------



## Sarath (May 31, 2011)

Right now have a trial version of win 7 copy. whats hp?

the built cost me around 85k

thanks


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*H*ome *P*remium.


----------



## Sarath (May 31, 2011)

ok i feel stupid now. saving up for original os 5.5k. will get ubuntu soon.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

From what I am seeing at my workplace, 64-bit Ubuntu has better hardware support compared to Win 7 Pro. And this is with version 10.04 LTS.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 31, 2011)

Mac OS X Snow Leopard is also good


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

No idea, but with the Unix base it should be.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

Snow leopard will not be easy to hack into his setup.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

I totally overlooked this aspect. When I install ubuntu which i will as soon as i figure it out and have time, what about the drivers?

Will everything work with ubuntu too? The gfx, the printer etc etc. Do i have to check for linux drivers for them?

I have absolutely no interest in OSX


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

Everything will work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu with no driver installation required. Even desktop effects will run fine out-of-the-box because you have an AMD card and AMD cards have great open source driver which is sponsored by AMD themselves and ships with Ubuntu. Not so for nVidia.

You can also install proprietary/restricted AMD driver in Ubuntu. (recommended) It is only two clicks away.



Liverpool_fan said:


> For restricted drivers for hardware which doesn't work out of the box -
> *i.imgur.com/kkOczl.jpg





Skud said:


> From what I am seeing at my workplace, 64-bit Ubuntu has better hardware support compared to Win 7 Pro. And this is with version 10.04 LTS.


Definitely true these days. I connect my Nokia 5800. Ubuntu says "mobile modem detected" and then asks me to select my Operator. I choose MTNL and voila I'm on Internet using 3.5G.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Definitely true these days. I connect my Nokia 5800. Ubuntu says "mobile modem detected" and then asks me to select my Operator. I choose MTNL and voila I'm on Internet using 3.5G.




Even printers (HP) are better supported!!!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

My KB has finally been dispatched. Ordered from primeabgb on 15th May.
47days and counting.

Pics and review coming up this week.


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> My KB has finally been dispatched. Ordered from primeabgb on 15th May.
> 47days and counting.
> 
> Pics and review coming up this week.


ROFL, prime is really something


----------



## Tenida (Jul 2, 2011)

Prime is indeed a prime in fast shipping


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ wow - that's a really long time


----------



## Sarath (Jul 8, 2011)

Its finally here, After 53days. 

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Gaming%20Monster/DSC_0232.jpg

My PC is now complete 

Arranged the PC again. Pic in first post or click here.

After using a few computer tables I have realized that they suck.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats!!! Superb keyboard.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Nice!


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats Sarath - your looong wait for the KB looks to be fruitful


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 9, 2011)

congrats sarath


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

sarath nice buy. congrats


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks everyone. 

Saving up for speakers now


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Which model are you eying for?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Speakers are a pain yaar. You can't turn up the volume enough to enjoy games and movies, without parents/siblings/neighbours/tenants below complaining. That's why i switched to headsets 

and congrats on a fantastic config


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

Well the speakers are just so for those rare- "come watch this video with me" or when I have hearing fatigue from phones.

I am buying 3 audio gear:
Speakers for PC
Headphones circum aural for PC/games/whatnot
IEMs for my phone

So budget is a big prob, as all that has to be in a month or two. More is the confusion.

IEMs are definitely gonna be the best I can get.
Speakers: I am in two minds about going for a good 5k 2.1 setup or just basic ones at 2k
Circumaural: Get the SS siberia or something from Sennheiser HD, although I am close to getting a nice pair of sennheiser cans.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Try getting the Razer Carcharias (Best 2.1 out there) for Gaming, or the Roccat Kave (True 5.1), if it's available.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm will they be good for music too. Will be used 75% for music and I am very particular.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

Speakers Go For Swan M10 @ 5.5K
Headphone Razer Carcharias @ 3.7K Or Audio Technica AD-700 @ 7K


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I have no idea where to find them in Bangalore? 

I have a thread running for computer speakers, kindly suggest some here [click here]

And another thread I just created here for headphones here [Click here]


----------



## constantine (Jul 12, 2011)

All the products suggested to you above , you will definitely find in SP Road . And Golchha should have em all . Unfortunately you say you cant travel that far, but im sure you'll find it if you make one trip to SP road .


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I will surely cross SP road as I have some work in Majestic so I think I will be able to make a stop there and find them. Will they have brands such as Swan, Edifier? (Sorry for asking so much, typing with panicky hands)


----------



## d3p (Jul 12, 2011)

Edifier is available in S.P Road, not sure about Swan.....


----------

